# Does DVC offer any discount on tickets or rooms if you attend a sales presentation?



## 2rebecca (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm guessing the answer is no, but thought I'd ask anyway.  Does DVC offer any discount on tickets (Magic Kingdom) or rooms if you attend a sales presentation?  If not, does anyone have any money saving suggestions for non-DVC owners to take a family of 5 to Disney?  (There will probably be extended family too, but I'm only paying the bill for my 5.)  I want to go in October and was thinking the cheapest way is probably to book a getaway through II and then just purchase tickets.  It looks like a 3-day ticket is going to run around $1400 if I buy it on the Disney website.  I seem to recall commercials in the past advertising a family of 4 for around $1000 including room & tickets, but either the 3rd kid takes prices into a different category or such a deal isn't available anymore.  Can someone who has visited recently and/or frequently point me in the right direction for the best deals?  Thanks.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 31, 2017)

Just received offer today from DVC for $50 if I schedule an open house tour during my upcoming AKL stay - so it's not a lot. They previously gave me $50 for talking to a sales rep on phone for 5 mins. Disney doesn't offer many deals on tickets. Authorized reseller Undercover Tourists has some modest savings. Mousesavers website usually has best info on saving money at parks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 1, 2017)

DVC sales presentations are very low key. And with almost no 'loot' other than punch and cookies (used to give you a nice 5x7 photo). After 2 exchanges into DVC and 2 photos, I figured it was not worth missing park time to go.

I did buy under 100 DVC points from a resale company ... before they slightly devalued benefits to DVC resale points owners.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 1, 2017)

There are a lot of ways to save money at Disney, but unfortunately, the best ticket deals are only a small discount and tickets can often be one of the biggest expenses in a trip. Undercover Tourist and Official Ticket Center are two reputable resellers that have consistent discounts. The best "discount" is that after the fourth day, each day you add to a ticket is comparatively inexpensive, but that doesn't help if you're planning a shorter trip. One cost saving measure that's worked for me is not to add hoppers. You can add the park hopping option at a ticket counter at any point in your stay if and when you decide to do it, but we've been sticking with one park per day on the last couple of trips and it's been fine.


----------



## 2rebecca (Feb 1, 2017)

Weimaraner said:


> Just received offer today from DVC for $50 if I schedule an open house tour during my upcoming AKL stay - so it's not a lot. They previously gave me $50 for talking to a sales rep on phone for 5 mins. Disney doesn't offer many deals on tickets. Authorized reseller Undercover Tourists has some modest savings. Mousesavers website usually has best info on saving money at parks.


I thought that was probably the case with the time sales incentives, but wanted to double check.  I appreciate the tip regarding mousesavers.  I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## 2rebecca (Feb 1, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> DVC sales presentations are very low key. And with almost no 'loot' other than punch and cookies (used to give you a nice 5x7 photo). After 2 exchanges into DVC and 2 photos, I figured it was not worth missing park time to go.
> 
> I did buy under 100 DVC points from a resale company ... before they slightly devalued benefits to DVC resale points owners.


Do DVC owners get discounts on tickets?  If so, do resale owners get the discounts too?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 1, 2017)

2rebecca said:


> Do DVC owners get discounts on tickets?  If so, do resale owners get the discounts too?


Members currently have discounts on annual passes, and can buy a category of pass with a few blackout dates not otherwise available to non-Florida residents. Accounts with only resale purchases do not get those discounts.


----------



## famy27 (Feb 1, 2017)

We got a $50 Visa gift card and three unlimited FPs per person when we did our last tour. We were already staying at the same resort, so it took about 20 minutes out of our morning. It was the most low-pressure TS presentation I've ever done.


----------



## 2rebecca (Feb 2, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> There are a lot of ways to save money at Disney, but unfortunately, the best ticket deals are only a small discount and *tickets can often be one of the biggest expenses in a trip. *Undercover Tourist and Official Ticket Center are two reputable resellers that have consistent discounts. The best "discount" is that after the fourth day, each day you add to a ticket is comparatively inexpensive, but that doesn't help if you're planning a shorter trip. One cost saving measure that's worked for me is not to add hoppers. You can add the park hopping option at a ticket counter at any point in your stay if and when you decide to do it, but we've been sticking with one park per day on the last couple of trips and it's been fine.


Very true!  I knew tickets would be pretty penny, but it didn't really register with me until I started multiplying the ticket price times 5!  My dad just reminded me that he  can get a discount on 6 tickets since he is retired military.   It appears that will likely be our best option.  Thanks for the tip on the park hopper.


----------



## 2rebecca (Feb 2, 2017)

famy27 said:


> We got a $50 Visa gift card and three unlimited FPs per person when we did our last tour. We were already staying at the same resort, so it took about 20 minutes out of our morning. It was the most low-pressure TS presentation I've ever done.


Thanks for the reply.  What is FP?  Is it a fast pass?  I just started researching Disney 2-days ago, so I'm still getting up to speed on all the features.  Also, let me just say, I think this is the only time I've seen I TS sales presentation described as low-pressure and only 20 minutes.


----------



## famy27 (Feb 2, 2017)

2rebecca said:


> Thanks for the reply.  What is FP?  Is it a fast pass?  I just started researching Disney 2-days ago, so I'm still getting up to speed on all the features.  Also, let me just say, I think this is the only time I've seen I TS sales presentation described as low-pressure and only 20 minutes.



Correct. Those are FastPass+ allotments. You generally get three per day that you can book in advance. The ones they give you for doing the DVC tour are blacked out of a handful of rides (Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Toy Story Mania, and maybe one or two others). Other than that, you can use them for any ride at any time. They can be very helpful at the parks that have rides in "tiers" (EPCOT and Hollywood Studios). We prebooked Soarin and then used one our extra FP from the tour to go on Test Track. I know we used the extras on Space Mountain as well. I can't remember what else we used it for. It might have been Peter Pan. 

It's definitely a much different experience than a regular TS tour. I don't know how long they normally are, but since we were staying in the same resort and had seen the rooms, we didn't spend any time touring. We just talked with our guide about our needs and interests. She gave us some pricing, we thanked her and said we'd think about it, she gave us our gift card and told us our Fastpasses were loaded on our MagicBands, and out we went.


----------



## blondietink (Feb 3, 2017)

When we did the tour in 2005 all we got was some cookies and milk.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Feb 4, 2017)

blondietink said:


> When we did the tour in 2005 all we got was some cookies and milk.


In 1997, we got cookies and lemonade.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Feb 8, 2017)

famy27 said:


> We got a $50 Visa gift card and three unlimited FPs per person when we did our last tour. We were already staying at the same resort, so it took about 20 minutes out of our morning. It was the most low-pressure TS presentation I've ever done.



Been a DVC member well over 20 years & now live here. To my knowledge DVC has never given a VISA gift card for touring onsite, perhaps in the past for a phone presentation??  Also, the minimum requirement for a DVC tour is 60 - 90 minutes which is what those folks that book the tours are supposed to tell guests so I would NEVER expect a DVC tour to be less. I've talked to a couple of folks that said their tours were 3 hours! And they did not purchase so it wasn't because they needed extra time to buy.  Sounds like you got REALLY lucky "famy27". 

Most of the sales folks are still low pressure, but from what I hear from friends that work for DVC, that has changed a bit with some of the newer sales people.  

Lastly, in order to get the $50 Disney gift card I believe the tour has to be booked more than a day in advance. I don't think it is given for same day bookings.  

Just speaking for myself, I just won't take precious time out of my pricey vacation just to go to a timeshare spiel for some small "gimme". My time is worth far more, plus I just hate taking somebody's time when I have zero interest, but that's me.....


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Feb 8, 2017)

In the early 90's we got ice cream & a photo they were to mail out to us (pre-digital days, LOL), but when we finally got it, it said the camera didn't work so we got a generic Mickey/Minnie photo.


----------



## famy27 (Feb 8, 2017)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Been a DVC member well over 20 years & now live here. To my knowledge DVC has never given a VISA gift card for touring onsite, perhaps in the past for a phone presentation??  Also, the minimum requirement for a DVC tour is 60 - 90 minutes which is what those folks that book the tours are supposed to tell guests so I would NEVER expect a DVC tour to be less. I've talked to a couple of folks that said their tours were 3 hours! And they did not purchase so it wasn't because they needed extra time to buy.  Sounds like you got REALLY lucky "famy27".
> 
> Most of the sales folks are still low pressure, but from what I hear from friends that work for DVC, that has changed a bit with some of the newer sales people.
> 
> ...



We also had small children with us, so that may have helped speed things along. And they were only selling Aulani at the time, in which we had no interest. We let our guide know we had some potential interest in Poly, but Poly wasn't even in presales at that time. I believe that they told us the tour would be the standard 60-90 minutes, but it ended up much shorter. We were prepared for the full time, but we were glad that we finished up so quickly.


----------

